# datnoid problems



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

I just noticed this today something is wrong with him I can't find out what 


All other fish are eating well 

He's pointing downwards he wouldn't eat I put some food he looked at it and went back to look down 
The tank is a bare bottom so maybe he's just looking down? 
I got my net and chased him for 5 secs to see if he would move he did move fast netted it and checked him out 
When I let him go he swam down normally and pointed back down when I chased him.he swam normally so anyone can help? I put melafix in and I do have mardel copper safe and some Api salt of course I didn't dose all those only the melafix I will do salt today and maybe the copper safe tmr 
Some pictures


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

http://i1357.photobucket.com/albums...obile Uploads/20140424_134245_zpsbl9dcbbf.jpg
http://i1357.photobucket.com/albums...obile Uploads/20140424_134331_zpsz7j15iz3.jpg

http://i1357.photobucket.com/albums...obile Uploads/20140424_134354_zpsnddfq0bh.jpg


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

I did a water change few days ago so the peremiters shouldn't be bad a 50 percent water change


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

water test kit?


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

I'll check it out tmr I can't find the test kit thanks anybody else know ?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

should be your first thing to check.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like normal datnoid behavior to me. Especially in bare bottom. Unfamiliar with the tank.


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

charles said:


> should be your first thing to check.


+1. If you do have a problem water chemistry is the most likely cause.

Also, don't medicate unless you have an idea of what you're medicating for. Melafix is for minor external bacterial infections; which that fish clearly doesn't have. Coppersafe and aquarium salt are for external parasites (also unlikely). Save the treatment until you have a lead. REALLY don't mix multiple medications at once; pick one and stick with it through the whole treatment period.


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

i did a water change and when i filled back up he started to swim normally for longer 
i think he will be fine thanks for the help


----------

